# A request for assistance



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok folks, asking for your help again on behalf of a friend of mine. Officer Ken Santucci (Belleville, NJ) was killed in the line of duty, September 6, 2008. He and his wife, Tricia, had two young sons and a baby girl on the way - a precious jewel who never had the opportunity to meet her father, who had been so excited for her arrival. We'd like to think that PSOB (Public Safety Officers' Benefits) will help our families, but it's not that easy. Apparently the review board feels that Officer Santucci was "negligent" in the collision, despite the fact that the cause of the collision was a woman running a stop sign. 
(ODMP link: http://www.odmp.org/officer/19544-police-officer-kenneth-andrew-santucci )

From Tricia:


> I need everyone's help. PSOB is a benefit given to the family of an officer killed on the line of duty. As you know, my husband died on his way to a call, on duty, in uniform, was hit by a woman who ran a stop sign, spun out and crashed into a pole and wall. They are trying to say he was negligent. It has been three years, and I am still waiting on a decision from them. I am asking you to please write a letter to the Attorney General regarding my support. A draft letter is written below. You may use that or write your own. My family and I have suffered a great loss. To add the stress of waiting for a decision has been torture. Thank you.


Here's the draft letter:


> The Honorable Eric H. Holder, Jr.
> Attorney General of the United States
> United States Department of Justice
> 950 Pennsylvania Avenue, N.W.
> ...


Additional letters can be sent to: The Honorable Patrick J. Leahy, Chairman, Senate Judiciary Committee, United States Senate, Washington, DC, 20510

Stuff like this reminds me of the saying, "Sometimes there's justice. Sometimes there's just US." Thanks for those of you who are able to take time to send letters. Feel free to amend the draft letter as you deem appropriate but please remember to be professional. We really do have to take care of our own, now more than ever.

*****


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll go through the motions, but it will most likely be a waste of time addressed to a waste of space (Holder).


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I'll go through the motions, but it will most likely be a waste of time addressed to a waste of space (Holder).


I have to make a conscious effort not to write "Richard Holder".

*****


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I mailed a letter and an email for better odds. Email address is:
[email protected]


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll have to copy and past; otherwise, it will go to the "Horrible Eric H. Holder, Jr."


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Will do. The family is in our prayers. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Somthe name to send this to is really "Dick Holder"?!?!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

*UPDATE!*

Good news - on May 14, Tricia was notified that her PSOB claim was _finally_ approved! Thanks to those of you who sent letters and / or e-mails. It was interesting that Holder addressed PSOB problems in his speech at the Candlelight Vigil. It's an insult that it took nearly 4 years after his death for his family to receive benefits. Thanks again, and know that you all made a difference! 

*****


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Glad to hear she got it. But not surprised its an election year. Holder is still a POS.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Here's a note from Tricia (shared with her permission):

_Dear Friends,_
_ On behalf of my family, I would like to thank everyone who played any role in helping to get our death benefit claim approved by the Public Safety Officers' Benefits Program. There were those who reviewed the investigations and submitted their expert opinions, scores of survivors who wrote letters to the Attorney General or their Congressional representatives, law enforcement organiz...ations and their representatives who wrote letters and talked with influential people, and even a mental health professional who tried to educate the PSOB staff about traumatic loss. To all of you, I give my heartfelt thanks because it was the efforts of so many who made this effort a success. 
After hearing the comments of the Attorney General at the Candlelight Vigil at National Police Week on May 13 to finding out about the actual determination to approve the claim, I had been told time and time again that the Department of Justice is truly working on finding a more efficient way to handle those claims that have a little "hitch" in a more timely manner. It was suggested by the Attorney General's Office that we not picket on May 15 and we chose, at Suzie Sawyer's beckoning, to call off the protest since the AG made promises to survivors during his speech at the Candlelight Vigil. I and other survivors made it known to Hope Janke that if PSOB does not improve its handling of death benefit claims with "hitches" over the next year, survivors will definitely be picketing in front of the PSOB offices demanding change next year. 
Hope Janke was very compassionate and emotional when she told me the claim was approved on May 14. We cried together and hugged. Most importantly, she apologized for the much-too-long delay. All I can say is that I am so glad it is over. I can finally step out of the emotional dark hole that kept me from moving forward with my life. It was an extremely trying three years. I could never express my appreciation to all who helped. The words simply don't exist. So I will simply say "Thank you" to all who stuck by me and who knew that my husband, Officer Kenneth Santucci, was indeed a hero who gave his all in the line of duty to protect those he served. My battle for his honor is over, but I will personally lend my support to any other surviving family that still faces the same emotional devastation that delays in their PSOB claims create. My one wish is that if anything positive were to come out of all of this pain, such as changes in PSOB being made, then it was all worth it. America's law enforcement survivors deserve compassionate, sensitive, timely service from the agency that honors the selfless sacrifices of America's fallen law enforcement officers. Thank you again for being a part of Team Tucci.

Sincerely yours,
Tricia Santucci, Kenny, Anthony & Sadie Santucci_

*****


----------

